# Anyone fish Sandusky bay for crappie?



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thinking about hitting Sandusky Bay this spring for crappie, iv got a boat and wanna try it. just wondering if anyone here fishes it for crappie , and see how good it is. What's the Size and population like? How hard are they to find? I fish a lot for crappie, just never tried the bay. Thanks guys


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

If you fish in and around any harbor, pier, or breakwall you can find them. Lots of 8-12 inch fish, with a few larger ones mixed in from my experience. I am looking to get back that way a few times this spring as well.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good crappie fishing 1-2 weeks before they move into East Harbor. I think most of the fish run 9-12 with a few bigger.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

So, some Sandusky crappie move into east harbor? They just go into there to spawn? Kinda confused.....and why is is better 1-2 weeks before?


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

My guess is he is saying crappie move into Sandusky Bay earlier than East Harbor. I would expect the opposite based on the relative sizes of the basins, but I have never fished East Harbor. Maybe the influx of warm, muddy water from the river accelerates how fast the bay warms up.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I do well on them in my west harbor marina, wanted to try yesterday ( 4-2-15) but my dock area still had ice, and I didn't have my auger [email protected]#!! pre spawn bite can't come soon enough for me............HT


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, fish move into the harbors and bay from the lake. They move into the Bay sooner because the water is warmer 1-2 weeks earlier.

Bob


----------

